# Compra-venta > Compro >  COMPRO LIBRO '52 AMANTES..'

## germangarciamagia

Hola, estoy interesado en comprar el libro "52 Amantes a través del espejo". El índice es el siguiente:

ÍNDICE
Prefacio y agradecimientos 

Dedicatorias 
· Juan Tamariz 
· Amílkar 
· Camilo Vázquez 

Circular Escuela Mágica de Madrid
· Experiencias 
· La Mandrágora 
· FISM Bruselas 1979 
· Construcción de Rutinas Cartomágicas 
· Mnemonicosis 
· La Presentación I 
· Dos Cosejas 
· La Presentación II 
· Tres Cosillas 
· Siete viajeros. Cuatro ciudades. Una Magia	
· La Técnica de escenario de Leipzig 
· Belleza y Fealdad 
· Una mirada 
· Colombia o el descubrimiento de América 
· Opinión 
· Sobre la charla 
· Los cinco sentidos 

Prólogo a la primera edición de 52 Amantes, por Juan Tamariz

Conflictos 

Transformaciones
· Pintajes Imposibles 
· Transposiciones Imposibles 
· Reflejos 
· Todo Dorsos o La Creación 
· Cartopáginas 

Técnicas
· Doble Lift Económico... y más 
· Manejos Asistidos o Tejemanejos 

Carta Ambiciosa
· Ambición Desgarrada 
· The Card-culator 

Triunfo
· Triunfo por abanicos 

Rojas y Negras
· Rojo y Negro 
· Agua y Aceite en copa 

Viajes
· Viajeras... a través del Estuche 
· El Muro de Cristal 
· Ases Voladores 

El Incauto Tramposo 

Favoritos
· Suit Apparition 
· Instrucciones 
· Caníbales 
· A través del Espejo 
· Triple Chinchetazo 

Inéditos
· Poosha D'Poosha 
· Un premio mundial!	
· Gaylord Ravenal 

Humor
· Mueve tus pies, que tu cuerpo te seguirá


Mi correo personal es: germangl@ymail.com    (con y de Yahoo)

Muchísimas gracias.

----------


## lamagiadegardy

Mira aqui
https://www.todocoleccion.net/libros...338~x119859431

----------

